# 'Reddit DIY Ejuice' 2015 Recipe of the Year



## rogue zombie

It's not the biggest surprise that DIY or DIE's Enyawreklaw won 'Recipe of the Year' from the most popular DIY Ejuice sub on Reddit...

The recipe that took the prize:

*RHODONITE
*
INW Raspberry 0.5%
FA Fuji 1%
FA Cookie 2%
FA Meringue 1%
FA Fresh Cream 0.5%
FA Almond 1.5% FA
Torrone 0.25%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1%
FW Yellow Cake 1% (OPTIONAL)
Acetyl Pyrazine (5%) – 0.5%

*A SWEET RASPBERRY & APPLE MACARON TOSSED IN POWDERED SUGAR*
*A sweet and tart raspberry apple flavor through out with a light crunchy almond cookie on the exhale and a sprinkle of powered sugar at the end. This flavor is wildly complex, and those with well developed palates will really appreciate all the subtleties from it. But you can also just enjoy this vape without much thought as the flavor profiles fit perfectly together. Take your time and enjoy this vape, don't rush it, or you'll miss what it has to offer. This is, in my opinion, my best recipe to date. *

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Sounds amazing @rogue zombie 
Wish there was a "buy" button, i would order it right away

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Sounds amazing @rogue zombie
> Wish there was a "buy" button, i would order it right away



Oh yes, 
I am not the biggest bakery fan, but this sounds awesome. I'd buy it in a second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

rogue zombie said:


> It's not the biggest surprise that DIY or DIE's Enyawreklaw won 'Recipe of the Year' from the most popular DIY Ejuice sub on Reddit...
> 
> The recipe that took the prize:
> 
> *RHODONITE
> *
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> FA Fuji 1%
> FA Cookie 2%
> FA Meringue 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5%
> FA Almond 1.5% FA
> Torrone 0.25%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1%
> FW Yellow Cake 1% (OPTIONAL)
> Acetyl Pyrazine (5%) – 0.5%
> 
> *A SWEET RASPBERRY & APPLE MACARON TOSSED IN POWDERED SUGAR*
> *A sweet and tart raspberry apple flavor through out with a light crunchy almond cookie on the exhale and a sprinkle of powered sugar at the end. This flavor is wildly complex, and those with well developed palates will really appreciate all the subtleties from it. But you can also just enjoy this vape without much thought as the flavor profiles fit perfectly together. Take your time and enjoy this vape, don't rush it, or you'll miss what it has to offer. This is, in my opinion, my best recipe to date. *




Im gonna mix this up tonight and give it a try it does sound yummy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gbuckley

@Paulie if you are by any chance willing to sell will definitely be willing to pay. Sounds too good!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Paulie said:


> Im gonna mix this up tonight and give it a try it does sound yummy!


Argh I thought I had everything to make it, but I'm missing Almond and Torrone 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cam

i have everything except the inewera raspberry, think i will try it with a sub raspberry... worth a shot


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Sounds incredible !


----------



## Paulie

gbuckley said:


> @Paulie if you are by any chance willing to sell will definitely be willing to pay. Sounds too good!!



Ill Mix some up tonight but i am running low on some of those flavours so if its good ill order more and make you some if you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

gbuckley said:


> @Paulie if you are by any chance willing to sell will definitely be willing to pay. Sounds too good!!



Yeah sure lemme just check if i have enuff to make cause i know i am running low on 2 of the flavours first.


----------



## Lingogrey

cam said:


> i have everything except the inewera raspberry, think i will try it with a sub raspberry... worth a shot


The Inawera Raspberry is quite distinctive and very strong. You could probably sub it with FA or FLV raspberry, but the TFA Raspberry Sweet is very 'weak' and also, as the name says, a sweeter raspberry. To substitute the 0.5 % Inw Raspberry you would probably have to use about 3 - 4.5 % TFA Raspberry Sweet and you will be missing the tartness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cam

was thinking to go with fa as a first, but also have a few lesser known raspberries, if it turns out well i also dont mind mixing up a few extras for a few vape lovers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey

cam said:


> was thinking to go with fa as a first, but also have a few lesser known raspberries, if it turns out well i also dont mind mixing up a few extras for a few vape lovers.


Sound great. If I may ask, which other lesser known raspberries do you have and how do you find them flavourwise? Also, where did you source them from? (if you don't mind sharing that info - I would be keen to get hold of some)


----------



## cam

not fussed about sharing that will send you a pm.. 2 sa flavour houses and one Australian.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cam

not in love with either of our domestic offerings, both pretty similar and very candy like, almost spaberryish, the ozzy stuff is pretty decent, but as yet have not tried the raspberry, but love a few others they do, awesome macadamia for instance.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coera

where do you guys get your concentrates from.....would like to get some more variety?


----------



## ChadB

@Coera You can try Valley Vapour, Atomix Vapes and SkyBlue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip them.

The only problem for this particular recipe, is that I noticed FA Almond is not available locally.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coera

is anybody importing? or doing group buys??


----------



## rogue zombie

Coera said:


> is anybody importing? or doing group buys??


I'm sure some of the retailers are importing.

But Drew from Valley Vapour usually brings in something if we ask. 

Im sure he wouldn't mind bringing something in, providing it would sell. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cam

i had a little, may get some more in a month or so.. was only short inw raspberry, subbed out with fa.
had a taste already, not bad, but didnt change my religion. Will give it a few days and try again, not sure if the raspberry sub made such a big difference or not, will only know for sure when i get some inw and try again. 
will update in a few days once i have tried again.
look forward to hearing other feedback, plate varies after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

French almond cookie (macaroon)
Delectable sweet & tart raspberry apple filling.
Sprinkled with icing sugar. 

This layered and nuanced flavour invites you to take your time and explore. 

32ml UV resistant bottle.

Made in partnership with ENYAWREKLAW of DIYORDIE

This product is only for sale in South Africa.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Not the first S.A Artist I see blindsided by an American one. I come from the music biz.


----------



## skola

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not the first S.A Artist I see blindsided by an American one. I come from the music biz.


I don't think @method1 was blindsided though, from what it says and what I understand is that he worked together in partnership with Enyawreklaw with Smackaroon.. And i think smackaroon is also a tweaked version of the enyas original recipes. 
I could be mistaken. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not the first S.A Artist I see blindsided by an American one. I come from the music biz.



He wasn't blindsided.

If you go to DiyOrDie site, you can actually pay for him to make a recipe for you. So if you can't come up with anything, have him do so. The guy does have a knack of making damn fine recipes, so its a pretty damn good way to get something good imo.


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> He wasn't blindsided.
> 
> If you go to DiyOrDie site, you can actually pay for him to make a recipe for you. So if you can't come up with anything, have him do so. The guy does have a knack of making damn fine recipes, so its a pretty damn good way to get something good imo.



Yes. Just be aware that the service he offers on the site is not for commercial use. We have a partnership as far as hardwicks is concerned. I have explained this multiple times - please listen to the podcast for more clarity.


----------



## Mike

method1 said:


> Yes. Just be aware that the service he offers on the site is not for commercial use. We have a partnership as far as hardwicks is concerned. I have explained this multiple times - please listen to the podcast for more clarity.



Damn you with your logic and reason!!! Heathen I say!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Yes. Just be aware that the service he offers on the site is not for commercial use. We have a partnership as far as hardwicks is concerned. I have explained this multiple times - please listen to the podcast for more clarity.



Please guess which finger I'm holding up 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Please guess which finger I'm holding up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



But I don't know where you've been - and you may contain diacteyl!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> But I don't know where you've been - and you may contain diacteyl!


I definitely contain diacetyl. It's why I taste so good 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> I definitely contain diacetyl. It's why I taste so good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Still doesn't address the first part of my concern but does increase the temptation a little

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

rogue zombie said:


> Please guess which finger I'm holding up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Where can I get tfa and cap concentrates from including 100% PG and VG in Boksburg Benoni areas

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 48531



Lol

Exactly


----------



## method1

Aww my joke went all weird after zombie edited his post ;-(


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Aww my joke went all weird after zombie edited his post ;-(



My bad


----------

